# Apples Bloated belly



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

Apple is just over 13 weeks old and when she was weighed at the vets the other day she was 1lbs 8 oz. now my breeder told me that apple should always have food available because she is risk of low blood sugar.....but it seems like apple has been over eating and her stomach keeps getting bloated. now i am hopeing that it is in fact just her being a pig.....but the other day i took her to get dewormed and the vet used revolution wich after doing my research has shown not to be very affective in deworming.....so im giving apple 2 weeks and then im going to get her properly dewormed.....but should i be concerned at all about her tummy??? cause i have been researching about a bloated tummy and everything has said its either just being really full...or could be worms.....


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bloating is a sign of worms but also puppies have fat tummies I'll try find a picture of one of mine at that age as daisy was a proper chunkasaurus

I don't like free feeding at all some people it works for me I think it's ridiculous at 14 weeks she can be on 4 meals a day and be fine! You'll have more success in potty training that way!! She's quite small so I would weigh her to check she's gaining not gaining weight could be because of worms!!

Rather than wormomng her again take a poo sample to your vet and ask them to test it


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

If shes bloated all the time then possibly it could be worms but if its only after she has eaten then maybe not.

i would personally knock free feeding on the head and like daisydoo said try 4 or 5 small meals aday instead atleast untill she is potty trained x


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Stop free feeding her and put her on scheduled meals instead. If she's still bloated ALL the time (rather than immediately after meals) it's probably worms.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a picture of Gretel when she was about Apples age and she had just eaten. 

If it goes down shortly after eating she's fine but if it's a constant bloat it'll be worms. You can have you vet test if you take it in yourself.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I free feed Midgie but she's the only animal I have. If you have more than 1 animal, it's not good to free-feed as they will compete to eat it up. Puppies always have a fat belly especially after they eat--nothing to worry about. Before I'd worm her again, I'd have her stool tested for worms.


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

thank you guys all soo much that picture made me feel sooo much better....it does seems to be after meals and i didnt like the idea of free feeding her but my breeder suggested it......i want to be able to monitor the ammount of food she is eating....thanks so much everyone! ur all soo helpful!! this site is great!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

awwwwww i wanna kiss gretel's big belly


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Haha, yeah no worms with Gretel. Just pure kissable fat belly after every meal.

I used to free feed when I only had one chi, but now that I have two they'll eat just to compete so I wouldn't recommend it.

It's also a lot easier to monitor their intake that way without thinking "how much was in there and how much did I add etc? Gretel was WAYYY overweight for a while and as soon as I cut down to 2 meals a day she slimmed right down.


----------



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree. I don't free feed either. You can offer several times a day and still keep on top of how much she's getting and the potty training.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am a free feeder and I do have more than one and mine do not compete. My guys are not over eaters either, they just go and get a bit throughout the day. Works great for us as I know it doesnt for everybody. It depends on your dog. I didnt have any issues house training them either. However it will probably be better not to free feed while potty training your puppy, I am sure it would be easier to keep a puppy on schedules.


----------

